# 좋은 아침



## 文星辰simon

안녕하세요

아침에 인사 할 때는  "좋은 아침"을 말하면 돼요?

감사합니다.


----------



## Kross

네, 그렇게 하셔도 되요. 하지만 서양에서 사용하는 (Good) Morning!만큼 좋은 아침이 일반적이진 않아요. 무조건 보는 사람마다 아침 인사로 좋은 아침!이라고 하면 경우에 따라서는 부자연스럽거나 예의 없게 들릴수도 있어요.


----------



## Environmentalist

We hardly say '좋은아침'.
'안녕', '안녕하세요' these expressions are way way more common.
Personally, when I hear someone say '좋은아침' in the morning, I usually suppose they are very excited or they got some good news.
There are only a few people who say '좋은아침' habitually, most Koreans don't use that expression much.


----------



## 文星辰simon

감사합니다.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

한국말 원어민들이 이미 좋은 답을 주셨는데 저도 한 마디를 하고 싶어요.
일본말에서 번역된 만화를 읽으면 "좋은 아침"이라는 인사를 많이 보실 거예요. 하지만 이 "좋은 아침"이라는 건 "おはよう"의 한국말로 번역이에요. 일본말로는 아침 인사가 있는데 한국말로는 잘 쓰이는 게 없어서 부자연스럽게 번역되게 돼요. 그러니까 일본 만화를 한국말로 읽으시면 이런 번역에는 부자연스러운 말이 많다고 기억하면서 읽어주세요. ^^


----------

